# Cider With Lager Yeast



## Helles (6/7/12)

Anyone done a cider with a lager yeast
Was thinking of Wyeast 2308 Yeast cake from Munich Dunkel 1.048 OG
just brought 21Lt apple juice today
Was adding some honey and malt extract
never made a Cider before 
Because it is Lager temp in garage at the moment thought it would be a good idea??


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

Are you rinsing the yeast, or pitching on the whole yeast cake?


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Are you rinsing the yeast, or pitching on the whole yeast cake?



Will be rinsing it is still fermenting at the moment should be racking in about a week will collect and rinse then


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

helles said:


> Will be rinsing it is still fermenting at the moment should be racking in about a week will collect and rinse then



Should be ok then. Probably not the #1 choice for a cider, though shouldnt be too bad either. Be sure to give it a good D rest though.


----------



## Helles (6/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Should be ok then. Probably not the #1 choice for a cider, though shouldnt be too bad either. Be sure to give it a good D rest though.



Yes only because i've got it 
Might rethink it though
Didnt think of the D rest although i do it with my lagers
This one might be done inside with an Ale yeast
might be a better option i think

Thanks mate 
Doesn't take much to persuade some one


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/12)

Yup used lager yeasts and cider, works fine. Just follow lager yeast processes


----------



## Jan Meyer (5/2/13)

What are the differences in taste when you use a lager yeast compared to a cider yeast (champagne yeast??)? Or an ale yeast for that matter?

Making an apple cider soon, and this is a pretty interesting topic I think.



citymorgue2 said:


> Yup used lager yeasts and cider, works fine. Just follow lager yeast processes


----------

